# Florida boy needs to find a club/lease in mid/so Ga



## evildan (Jul 8, 2009)

I am trying to find a deer lease in Ga.  I will try to be as precise with the few requirements I have.

1)  I would like a club no further north than Macon.
2)  I would like the club to be family friendly.
3)  I would like to use the lease for recreational purposes in the off season.
4)  I would like the acreage per member to be at least 80 acres per member.
5)  I would like the club to be first come/first served instead of "private" or "assigned" areas.

I will be in Ga this weekend (7/11 & 7/12) with my checkbook in hand.  Ideally I would be able to see some land this weekend and decide on a lease.

If anyone has any openings that would fit my needs, please email dan@cdnpartners.com or call me @ 863-409-8455

Thanks for your help


----------



## blueheron (Jul 9, 2009)

*Hunt Club*

PM sent


----------



## BRYAN T (Jul 10, 2009)

*lease*

Sent you an e-mail


----------



## jkoch (Jul 10, 2009)

Membership Available, Stewart Co. Club 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WE JUST HAD 3 MEMBERS DROP OUT!

Avatar deer was taken on club this past season.

THIS IS A FAMILY FRIENDLY CLUB!

We have lots of deer and hogs !!

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 2500 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. This our 5th year of QDM and the results are awesome.

We are located 3 miles east of the Florance Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County. Great fishing on the lake.

Last season one of our members won week 17 of the TRUCK BUCK SHOOTOUT with a net score of 145" This deer ranks as the #3 taken in Stewart county.

We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water,electricity and camper parking.

Walk in cooler and skinning shed.

175 Yard Rifle Range.

Over 20 + food plots and all the help you need to get some going for you.

Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. Also some Wood Ducks and way to many tree rats!

Membership is $1000.00, this includes camper parking, hunting for you,your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

Call or PM for directions,And more information.

Please call to set up visit.

Jerry Koch

423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com


----------



## jbandito (Jul 12, 2009)

We have leased the same property since 1991. 849 acres in southwest central Ga. Just Minutes from Albany and Columbus areas. Located on Highway 153 just 7 miles Northeast of the town of Preston! We have kept are member numbers low so we have a ton of deer and turkey! Property is bordered on all sides by other leases and farm land. White Oak Bottoms and Pine Hills. Lannahasse Creek runs through property with several small creeks.

Locked entrance,primative campsite,highway frontage, private road runs through property. Simple Rules because we like to hunt where we want when we want but we are very respectfull to others. Two Guests per member and the only dues are the membership fee which stands at $1074 per year. We have six members so the two will equal 8 total members for the year. Georgia State Rules and Laws apply to Deer Harvested on the lease.

If you Like to hunt in a club that is not overcrowded and doesnt have insane rules then please call me!!!

Joe Miller
229-436-6335


----------



## Scabman (Jul 15, 2009)

We have 470 acres of land for lease in Washington county. Surrounded by agricultural fields plenty of deer and turkeys. $ 5000 a yr. includes ins.


----------



## Bowser (Jul 20, 2009)

Have 2 openings for a club in Central Ga,, Upson, Monroe and Crawford Counties.. Mixed with Florida and Georgia hunters. Email me at flagunbow@yahoo.com we have a web site shows by-law.. property and some of the bucks harvested off the club.
Bowser


----------



## rrt (Jul 21, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## doerun101 (Jul 31, 2009)

*pm sent*

pm sent


----------



## Scabman (Aug 3, 2009)

*need members*

We have 470 acres in washington county need members to pay lease. $500 a year. Good deer and turkey pop. close to Ogeechee river good fishing. Lewis Lake and rest. good food just less than a mile from camp. Camp ground with Elec. We would be glad to have you.


----------



## daniel09 (Aug 4, 2009)

Check out the club in McIntosh county in the clubs looking for members forum.  I joined recently and am wxcited about hunting this property, we see deer almost everytime we go up there.


----------



## bubba10point (Aug 4, 2009)

we have space available in washington county.  1500 acres 16 members total.  we have cabin, lake, food plots QDM for 10+ years.  900.00 per member. kids still in school free.  pm if interested


----------



## TENPOINT (Aug 9, 2009)

*Florida Boy*

Check out  WWW.OAKRIDGEHUNTCLUB.COM

Club Map, and club rules on web site. 18 total members
2771 acres 8 point or better each member has 2 private food plots for his use. The remainder of the property is open on a first come basis with use of pin board. Children and wife are members til the age 18. Primitive camp ground with water. Electric by your generator.
 Good lease well managed for 11 years.
Rick


----------



## doerun101 (Aug 13, 2009)

PM sent


----------

